# في تعامل الروح القدس مع النفس - كيف نميز تبكيت الروح



## aymonded (24 يونيو 2013)

من طبيعة الروح القدس، أنه مُحيي يشفي من الموت إذ ينقل قوة حياة المسيح في كل نفس لتدخل في سرّ حرية مجد أولاد الله، إذ بكونه روح التبني يعطينا هبة البنوة في المسيح يسوع، لذلك فهو لا يزرع الخوف في قلب الإنسان بل يطرد رعبة الدينونة والخوف من الموت خارج كيان الإنسان كله، لأنه كما أنه هو روح التبني فهو روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع الذي يعتق من ناموس الخطية والموت، ويقود النفس للحياة الأبدية ويقويها يوماً بعد يوماً في داخلها ويقوي رجاءها في المسيح يسوع حسب مسرة مشيئة الله الآب الذي يزرع قوة أبوته في داخل النفس ويؤكدها، لذلك لم يعد لمن يؤمن بمسيح القيامة والحياة خوف العبيد، بل  أصبح عوض هذا الخوف القاتل والمدمر للنفس "مخافة الرب" أي مهابته والإحساس بعظمته التي تخلص كل خاطئ وذلك بزرع المحبة في قلب كل إنسان بروح الله لأنه هو الذي يسكب محبة الله في قلوبنا كأب لنا في المسيح يسوع، لذلك نهابة بالمحبة ونخافه كأب ونحن له ابناء في يسوع المسيح...


   ولنا الآن أن نُميز صوت الروح القدس من جهة تبكيت نفوسنا، لأن بكون لنا الآن وضع جديد بحياة جديدة بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، لذلك فهو عندما ينتهر إنما ينتهر برحمة الله، وليس الانتهار المصحوب بالتسلط الذي يكشف عن ضعف في النفس، وربما مرض يحتاج إلي علاج، لكنه انتهاره انتهار أبوة محبة الله لابن محبوب لديه في جسد المسيح الحي أي الكنيسة  
    لذلك يا إخوتي أعلموا يقيناً أن عندما يؤنب الروح القدس الضمير، أو حتي يُبكت البعيد عن الله الذي لم يؤمن بعد، فهو لا يحطم ولا يقتل ولا يضع الخاطئ أمام الدينونة وحدها فقط ليرعبه، بل يضع أمام عينيه الدينونة مع محبة الله، لأنه يكشف عن الموت الذي في القلب [ أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون ] ويشخص الحالة، ويواجه الإنسان بالإيمان بالمسيح ليعلن له: [ إذن لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع ] [ إذن أن كان أحد في المسيح يسوع فهو خليقة جديدة ]، لأن الروح القدس يأخذ من خلاص المسيح ويعطيه لكل نفس لكي تؤمن فيكون لها الحياة...
 
   لذلك لن اكتب لكم إلا ما قاله الآباء المختبرين لحياة التجديد المستمر في نمو دائم إذ قالوا لنا عن خبرة: أن أي تأنيب يخلو من المحبة ليس من الروح القدس، وربما يرجع إلي الذاكرة وإلي خبرات قديمة، وإلي الشعور بالذنب، وهو ليس من الاتضاع بالمرة. لأن الاتضاع هو إحساس عميق بمحبة الله وصلاحه يجعل الإنسان يشعر بأنه لا شيء. أما إذا حاول الإنسان بدون استعلان صلاح الله ومحبته أن يقول أنا خاطئ، ويصمت، فإن رد الفعل عند هؤلاء الذين يقولون أنهم خطاة تراه في أنهم أكثر الناس تسلطاً مملوئين عجرفة، والدليل بأنهم يظنوا أنهم معلمين التقوى ولا يوجد مشابه لهما، وقد يزدادوا شهره يوماً بعد يوم على أساس أنهم معلمين بل وقد تصل لحد أنهم قديسين.


   عموماً كما أحب أن أقول دائماً: أن من تذوق غفران الله ويثق فيه لا يقل أنا خاطئ ويصمت، بل في أعماق شعوره من الداخل يشهد الروح القدس في أعماق قلبه بفرح الخلاص العظيم: [ أنه الخاطئ الذي أحبه يسوع ]


----------



## Bent el Massih (24 يونيو 2013)

*بشكرك جدا على التعاليم دي المفيده جدا لحياتنا الروحيه
بتعلم كثير منها
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## aymonded (24 يونيو 2013)

فقط صلي لأجلي يا محبوبة يسوع 
وليهبنا الله فرح الامتلاء من روحه القدوس آمين​


----------



## النهيسى (24 يونيو 2013)

*شكرا للموضوع القيم جدا
الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على محبتك وموضوعاتك العظيمة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## mary naeem (24 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يونيو 2013)

لذلك يا إخوتي أعلموا يقيناً أن عندما يؤنب الروح القدس الضمير، أو حتي يُبكت البعيد عن الله الذي لم يؤمن بعد، فهو لا يحطم ولا يقتل ولا يضع الخاطئ أمام الدينونة وحدها فقط ليرعبه، بل يضع أمام عينيه الدينونة مع محبة الله، لأنه يكشف عن الموت الذي في القلب [ أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون ] ويشخص الحالة، ويواجه الإنسان بالإيمان بالمسيح ليعلن له: [ إذن لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع ] [ إذن أن كان أحد في المسيح يسوع فهو خليقة جديدة ]، لأن الروح القدس يأخذ من خلاص المسيح ويعطيه لكل نفس لكي تؤمن فيكون لها الحياة...
 
.............................................


 عموماً كما أحب أن أقول دائماً: أن من تذوق غفران الله ويثق فيه لا يقل أنا خاطئ ويصمت، بل في أعماق شعوره من الداخل يشهد الروح القدس في أعماق قلبه بفرح الخلاص العظيم: [ أنه الخاطئ الذي أحبه 

يسوع ]
.................................
وفعلا اي تأنيب الضمير من غير محبه ليس من الروح القدس

ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذي 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع ومفيد

وحضرتك استاذي مكسب كبير جـدا للمنتدي
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 
امين .


----------



## AdmanTios (25 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> من طبيعة الروح القدس، أنه مُحيي يشفي من الموت إذ ينقل قوة حياة المسيح في كل نفس لتدخل في سرّ حرية مجد أولاد الله، إذ بكونه روح التبني يعطينا هبة البنوة في المسيح يسوع، لذلك فهو لا يزرع الخوف في قلب الإنسان بل يطرد رعبة الدينونة والخوف من الموت خارج كيان الإنسان كله،
> 
> ​



*نؤمن بأن الروح  القدس هو المعزي في الأحزان،
والنور في الظلام، والناصر في الضيق، والمنقذ  في المصائب،
والمشير في الارتياب، والحلاوة في المرارة، والقوة في الضعف،
والهادي في الضلال، والمرشد في الجهل.

هذه هي هبات الروح القدس التي لا  يزال يسكبها على المؤمنين
إذا أرادوا أن يغسلوا آنية نفوسهم من أدران  الخطيئة بدموع التوبة.
إننا نقدر أن نرى قوة تأثير الروح القدس في الرسل  القدسين

فقد كانوا بسطاء غير متعلّمين فكمّلهم الروح القدس بالفهم
والحكمة.  كانوا خجولين فبث روح السيد فيهم الشجاعة على
المصائب والمصاعب. كانوا  أُناساً فقراء فمجّدهم الروح المحيي
و أغناهم بقوة عجائبه. كانوا ضعفاء  فقواهم الروح الإلهي حتى
أخضعوا المسكونة كلها للمسيح المخلص.

إقتباس من أجل روعة و هدف الموضوع الرائع
سلمت يمينك أستاذي و دامت خدمتك القوية
رب المجد يُبارك و يُثمر بعملك و كل عمل صالح
من أجل أسم رب القوات القدوس و بركة روحه المُعزي*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2013)

> عموماً كما أحب أن أقول دائماً: أن من تذوق غفران الله ويثق فيه لا يقل أنا خاطئ ويصمت، بل في أعماق شعوره من الداخل يشهد الروح القدس في أعماق قلبه بفرح الخلاص العظيم: [ أنه الخاطئ الذي أحبه يسوع ]




ايه جمال الموضوع ده بس 
موضوع جميييييييييييل جدا و انا بستفاد من كل مواضيع حضرتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 
ويعوضك على محبتك الكبيرة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2013)

> [*]عموماً كما أحب أن أقول دائماً: أن من تذوق غفران الله ويثق فيه لا يقل أنا خاطئ ويصمت، بل في أعماق شعوره من الداخل يشهد الروح القدس في أعماق قلبه بفرح الخلاص العظيم: [ أنه الخاطئ الذي أحبه يسوع ]
> [*]



موضوع رائع و قيم
 الرب يباركك

 موضوع رااائع


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يهبنا كلنا معاً قوة حياة الروح فينا ليُقدسنا ويُغيرنا آمين
​


----------

